# Reviving a pet peeve: HBO Go, anyone?



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I've tried every which way to get HBO go to work on the Fire.  Can't side load because it's not a recognizable device.  Mobile site only has trailers.    And now Showtime has gone mobile.

Anyone come up with a solution?  It's been making me crazy enough to regret selling my iPad......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did actually sideload; I got the apk from somewhere, can't remember where.  Truly, it was dreadful on the Fire because it was stretched and pixelated.  So I deleted it.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Try this.

http://www.1mobile.com/hbo-go-371022.html

I'm not sure if it'll work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.1mobile.com/hbo-go-371022.html
> 
> I'm not sure if it'll work, but it's worth a shot.


That may be where I got it...all I know that the picture was so distorted it made me slightly ill to watch. Let me know if you're able to get it to work.

Betsy


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

It downloaded, started to open, then came up with the error "not supported on this device".

grrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I got it to work before..so I searched "HBO GO on Kindle Fire" and found a tip, which I remember using now. Turn off the wireless and try it again.
http://jdbausch.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-side-load-hbo-go-on-kindle-fire.html

That being said, I just tried it again and it doesn't work any more, at least not for me. Maybe something in the updated Fire software....(it's the same apk I used before, I found that the apk was still in my Dropbox account.)

However, see this thread I just started:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,114460.0.html

Betsy


----------

